# Mathews monster draw length adjustment?



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks like it is just a module swap ... should be simple and quick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-miA2cqnE6o


----------



## ltpmja (Jan 24, 2009)

*monster mods*

It only takes about 5 minutes to change the mods.

They only cost about $15-20.

Check out the monster 7 mods, they are a real nice addition to the monster 6, it is the latest and greatest mod for the monster 6. You just get the mods 1" longer your normal draw length. It is what everyone is calling the monster 6.7.

Anyways hope that helps


----------

